# Ontario Drive/Motor In Lake Location



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have any recommendations on outfits in Ontario where you can park your rig and motor out to remote cabins for good fishing. Several were at the Novi Show but I didn't get their literature...


----------



## northernhunt (Jan 29, 2009)

We have that set up on Lake of the woods. Drive in, than boat out to cabin for a few days of fishing.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a great place to go fishing. He has two outpost cabins and one is on a lake with very limited access for anyone not with his outfit. John is a great guy you wont be dissapointed. www.greyghostoutfitters.com


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have visited two such operations. Gray Owl Camps in Biscotasing, Ontario and Garden Island Lodge on Lady Evelyn Lake, Ontario. Both offer good fishing and nice cabins. Lady Evelyn Lake also has two other operations. I believe one is Red Pine lodge. Google Lady Evelyn Lake fishing camps. These are an easy days drive from Michigan.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions... Anyone else?


----------

